# Hob knobs don't turn



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Two of the knobs on our hob will not turn and the 3rd one is a bit iffy.
Van currently at the deals and just had a telephone call to say it will cost about £300 to replace the stuck valves  8O I suggested that for that amount it might be better to replace the whole hob but unfortunately they don't make the direct replacement anymore. Van is only 29 months old. 
To add to the problem the dealers are very busy but will fit us in somehow but we have a ferry booking for early September so panic has set in.
We do cook a lot in the van and the thought of managing with 1 iffy gas ring is causing a bit of a panic.

Can't tell you the make of the hob as I couldn't find any paperwork for it when I was looking for troubleshooting tips and the hob is at the dealers 8O Most things in it are Dometic.

Anyone any words of comfort?
Pat


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, read the title, thought you were talking about biscuits  

I never turn off the taps..............once the gas bottle is closed that's it.

tony


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Its not the taps - its the knobs you turn the gas on and adjust the power. Ohh I'm obviously not explaining myself properly. You can't leave these on all the time or you would have gas coming through constantly. :? 

Hob Knobs was a bit of a joke though it does describe what I am talking about. :roll: 

I googled it and it does happen (and to domestic versions) and is costly and labour intensive which is half of the bill if we go ahead. If I could get hold of a replacement I think it would be better. Probably :?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

29 months old?

I'd be bombarding the dealer that sold me the MH with suggestions that is is faulty under Sale of Goods Act merchantable quality.

That is no time at all to get out of a product that realistically you should get many more years of use from. It could be argued that a sliding scale proportion of contribution maybe consequent

But I'd be damned to simply accept that it was a chargeable item.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A control knob is a fairly simple device. I am sure they could be removed then stripped and cleaned to free them up.

Chances are the Hob is no longer available because there have been problems.

I am sure you could get a different one that could be fitted into the hole left by the faulty one. Is it a 2, 3 or 4 ring Hob?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Presumably the knobs / taps whatever you wish to call them are of the type that you have to push in before you turn?
Do they push in fully and then not turn?
The initial push in is to defeat the flame failure device, so if not pushing in far enough they will not turn,


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could look up hobos, cookers, Dometic to see if a similar model is available. You could also try Dometic to see if they have a help-line that could indicate how you could free-up the Hob-Knobs, which should, I think, be the push and twist type but I could be wrong.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Sprinta - The dealers claim that something must have boiled over into it.
At the moment I am so desperate to get it fixed and reliant on their good will to fit me into a full schedule that I don't feel like arguing and causing them to make me wait!

747 - They have been attempted to be stripped and cleaned today but he was only able to improve the iffy one the other 2 are stuck solid. I have already commented to them that it's probably because they had problems with it that it has been withdrawn.

It is a 3 ring hob with a split glass cover.

eurajohn - They did push in then turn - 2 don't even push in much less turn now.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could they be right in the fact that something had boiled over and unfortunately without realising it was not cleaned sufficiently, this is the outcome.
Am very surprised that they do not have spares for this.Have you by any thought contacted O'Learys to see if they have any replacement HobNobs.
Can you post a picky so that we can confirm which hob it is, as there is no label.

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Nothing has boiled over as far as I am aware - certainly not to the level which could have caused problems in the nob area which is slightly separated from the main cooking area. I have tried to post a picture from the van's brochure as I can't photograph it because it's at the dealers. Photo won't upload :evil: 

It is not the nob itself but the valve underneath so replacing the nob would not work. Although I do need 1 nob as I cracked one getting it off to make sure it wasn't just muck underneath causing the problem.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried OLearys? They might have a replacement.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have looked at their website but there is nothing remotely like it on there. Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is it this one. A SMEV.make.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My Brother in Law had to buy a replacement fridge for his caravan while at Driffield Vintage Rally. He says they have warehouses stacked up with spares and accessories. Give them the model of Hob and they will do their best to sort you out.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

No Cabby - it is a separate hob to the sink. It is triangular shaped and has a 2 part glass lid.
I have found a photo of it but I am getting 'internal error' message when trying to post it. I have reduced the size as well.

This is the closest I have found to it, but the glass is hinged from the top only in 2 separate curved parts.

http://www.jacksonsleisure.com/cara...ce-08-df-3-burner-caravan-hob-with-glass-lid/

747 - did you mean O'Leary's? when I find out the make and model I will give them a try. Workshop will be well closed by now and not open till Monday.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry about that. Yes I mean O'Leary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPINFLO-H...ookware_Dinning_Glassware&hash=item1e7bb39c3c

try this.

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

That looks about right Cabby thanks but will have to wait 'till I can get more details about the size needed when dealer workshop opens again on Monday


----------



## tantalus (Jan 17, 2013)

I suspect eurajohn might be on the right track. We had a bit of a problem with our fridge a while back. We solved the problem by pushing a small piece of silver foil into the hollow shaft of the knob so that it made contact with the fail-safe mechanism sooner and more easily. It might be worth a try on your cooker? Our fridge works perfectly now.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm with sprinta tell them firmly "nothing boiled over" and ask them to prove exactly what "something boiled over".

PS ask them exactly how "fit for purpose" is a hob that locks up if "something boils over". 

The knobs should not be located where they could be damaged if "something boiled over".


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

In order to solve your stiff Knob problem (don't tell the wife) you probably need a new gas manifold which connects all the knob valves together.

Leisureshopdirect http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/cramer_hobs.aspx do spare parts for Dometic Cramer hobs and maybe Spinflo as well. We had a Hymer with Spinflo hob and now a Carthago with Cramer hob.

The reason why your particular hob has been discontinued may be because the 2 lid system did not prove popular.

The actual tap manifold is probably used on all models and you have just been unfortunate that your taps have seized up.

The German vans (which you have) tend to use either Dometic or Spinflo it would seem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Which wife - yours? I am the wife in this case! We are a little bit back to the fit for purpose. The knob is not just stiff it is fixed! Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Reading this thread with interest, may I ask how it is now fixed, it may happen to me sometime, thanks,
Norman.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

No not fixed - only diagnosed today - but I will report on developments. No one seems to have had this problem before although it has been reported on domestic hobs. 
The reason I am anxious is that we have a holiday coming up in less than 3 weeks and am uneasy about travelling with only 1 working hob. - That might fail too. I know there are electric multi cookers which may solve some of our problems but won't work on the aires we planed to use in transit.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

The documentation for German motorhomes should include a yellow coloured leaflet which shows the full details for all gas appliances such as hob, frig and heater. So, you should be able to track down exactly what hob has been installed in your van.

Hopefully, your dealer can just replace the triple gas knob manifold to avoid the purchase of a new hob which you say has been discontinued anyway.

Apologies for the faux pas in my previous post - oops !!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to suggest that there should be a manual to identify which hob you have, making finding a replacement easier, if needed.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't add anything to the above other than to say I am sorry your time leading up to the holiday is proving to be very worrying. Why is it always thus. We start our journey to France tomorrow. Earlier this week the horn on the Adria stopped working - it may have stopped for ages, it's something we rarely use. Luckily our Fiat garage man replaced it immediately as he had lots in stock - apparently it is not unknown in our model. 

Hope you get the problem sorted pdq and enjoy the holiday.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pat: are you sure that the knobs are the right ones for the hob ? Have they ever worked ?

The reason I ask is that one of the horror stories that our dealer once told us, about things stolen from demo vans on forecourts, is a set of knobs from a hob. Someone viewing the vans had clearly had one of theirs damaged and so had stolen a set from a van on display.

Hope you get it sorted soon, before you go away.

G


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes they are the right ones and worked perfectly until very recently.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You know nothing lost as it's not working, I might be inclined to find a bit of soft wood, a hammer, and a pair of pliers remover the plastic knobs, and give a gentle but smart clout onto the knob spindles, they should give and go in as normal, if not a bit more persuasion might do the trick, but not too hard, then if they go in as normal, try turning them with the pliers, if it's just some rubbish which has got in there from a "pan boiling over" :roll: :roll: or whatever this action should over come the jam.

Our Smev hob knobs are so small I reckon it'd not take much to have the same problems as you're experiencing.

What do you have to lose, it might just work.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

In addition to kev,s suggestion I would take the knobs off and squirt some wd 40 down as well.


Plan B could be buying a cooker from go. outdoors until you can get yours repaired but £300 seems alot of money.


norm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi blondel.
I'm no expert here but we also suffered just one stiff or ceized knob on our old 2000 Hobby three burner hob through lack of use.

With nothing to lose I resorted to brute force and using a very large pair of pliers pushed and turned which freed it off.
Been OK ever since but like the handbrake I do go in the van and run through a few movements including the gas knobs.

Ray.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I did remove the knobs and try to turn the spindle things with pliers but to no avail before it went to dealer. They have had it to bits and pronounced that it needs 2 new valves + 3 hours labour = £300. I had thought it might be the valves after an internet search into the problem. 

I have looked at the brochure for 2014 LMC vans and they now use an all in 1 hob/sink.

At the moment I am wondering about the practicalities of going away with 1 working hob - which might fail if it goes the way of the others, with no warning.

I could buy a multi cooker but that would only be any use when we have electricity. We only have a 300w inverter and would struggle to have a bigger one fitted in time (a job beyond me and my husband). I don't even think a Remoska would work with the 300w would it? We use a cob BBQ which takes hours to cool down so not much use in transit. Thought about a Cadac but that would mean taking an extra gas bottle loose as we don't have an external BBQ point. At the moment I am thinking this might be the best idea even though I might have to stand outside in the rain

If we do start an argument about fit for purpose it is not going to get fixed before we go and I am reluctant to spend as much money on repairs which might only be temporary anyway.

Any thoughts on the practicalities of any of these ideas or any other that you can think of.

There is no way I can manage a month of cold food or even a day without a cup of tea!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got one of these type of things which we normally use outdoors but could be safely used on the hob. It's not the cheapest way to buy gas but you can buy the small aerosol-can sized cylinders all over Europe. At the moment places like Go Outdoors tend to do special end-of-season offers on both them and the gas so they can be had for about £10.

http://tinyurl.com/jvlg2yg

Have you tried Leisure Spares for the hob knobs ?

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

They are very good and - our experience anyway- fast at turning an order around.

G

Edit to add: the gas cylinder fits inside the stove on the right side of the hob so they are quite compact.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blondel said:


> I did remove the knobs and try to turn the spindle things with pliers but to no avail..............


Pliers are no use you need a good pair of mole grips and make sure they are well seated on the flat side of the spindle.

Let them repair it, and tell them why (your impending trip) but warn them that on your return you will be investigating your grounds for a claim under the Sale of Goods Act as the hobs as supplied are "not fit for purpose" as you have discovered that there is good evidence from the internet that that particular hob has an inherent problem.

PS Actually after thinking about it I'd ask them to fit a new hob as it looks like it wouldn't cost much more than a bodge repair and require a lot less labour.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I realise that time is running out on you and that you have now probably decided "what is best for you".

Might I suggest, if possible, that you remove the manifold and apply heat to the aforementioned parts, either by a blow lamp or by boiling them in water. One way or another this should dissolve any foreign debris in the valves and allow you to turn them.

In my earlier days as an engineer heat was always used to assist in the unscrewing of various over tightened screws etc.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Drew
I would not have a clue what a manifold was if it jumped out and bit me  
I am not really prepared to pay for a repair and I don't think the dealer will have time to fit a new hob unless it will slot onto space already there. I will talk to them on Monday but as far as I can see it looks like a case of finding alternative cooking methods and arguing the toss when we get back.
Thanks anyway
Pat


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Stanner said:


> blondel said:
> 
> 
> > I did remove the knobs and try to turn the spindle things with pliers but to no avail..............
> ...


Yes thanks Stanner that's basically what I am thinking.
Pat


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

It might be a good idea to ask for the old parts to be retained and returned to you, This may assist any future claim. Also if you pay by credit card you may have the assistance of the credit card company in any dispute.

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't think of anything you could do to a brass to brass valve which would stop it being turned when a great force is applied, make it stiff yes, but not make it solidly lock up, short of brazing or loctite.

I would like to be in front of it with some mole grips for a few minutes.

I would clamp onto the spindle, push in and turn, if it didn't push in I'd whack it gently until it did, then turn it.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I will have another go at posting a photo of the hob. It is taken from the brochure so those are not my arms!!!

Not working still :twisted:

This is the message I get when I try to preview it

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Not a lot of point in trying to contact admin is there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll get there eventually :roll:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just checked out the brochure for the 2014 LMC motorhomes and looking at the photos they still use the same hob in some of the vans but not in our model. I have just emailed the company in Germany and asked for their suggestions to resolve the problem. Just hoping they are not all still on holiday and get back to me quickly.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Not a very encouraging development. An email back from the dealers

"Hob unit is a Cramer EK2000 if you want to look it up. It’s hard to measure but at its widest point it measures approx. 46cm and again at its tallest point.

As for asking LMC for the unit; they currently have the unit in stock but you would have to pay us for the part before we arrange for you to pick up the part with them. They will not accept money from customers direct. We would have to confirm the date you could collect in advance as the factory will not accept anyone turning up without appointment. The cooker unit comes to £438.60 and as you are collecting there will be no postage cost on top of this."

Please let me know if you would like to go ahead with this unit and If you would like to collect from the factory. If you want it posting from the factory to us please be aware that it can take up to 6 weeks so we may not see it before you go on holiday.

I had praised and recommended these dealers but I am having second thoughts on that one.

I have also emailed O'Learys with the manufacture in case they happen to have one in stock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for the bad news Pat, :roll: I wonder if Magnums at Goole could help now you know what it was, Give Lee a ring, they may have a replacement which fits the same hole or needs to be slightly bigger.

They have this one. not sure if it helps you though.

I hate this sort of thing happening, there must be thousands of these hobs out there but no one seem to think a bit of UK stock might be a good idea.

Can the useless factory not just send out some new taps, a jiffy bag would do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Cramer/popular-parts-cramer/


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Kev - don't know about the taps because the internet and the dealers say it is the valves.

Thanks for the suggestions I was just about to email dealer to ask if either of these would fit the hole!

http://www.jacksonsleisure.com/cara...ce-08-df-3-burner-caravan-hob-with-glass-lid/

http://www.rainbow-conversions.co.uk/hobs/spinflo-3-burner-triangular-hob-lh-1200-p.html

Just clicked on your link and see what you mean. That is presumably what the dealer was going to replace (for £300) - he hasn't said there is any difficulty in getting those. Just me reluctant to pay that for a repair when a new hob would be about the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any gas fitter with LGP on their certificate could fit them, why not ring for a price, and at least have the parts, pick them up on your way if time is short, and get them fitted elsewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£75 each plus VAT and carriage, they reckon they don't sell them very often, so not a problem part by the look of it, so why have two of your gone so soon after each other, curious one.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> £75 each plus VAT and carriage, they reckon they don't sell them very often, so not a problem part by the look of it, so why have two of your gone so soon after each other, curious one.


That's why I'm reluctant to pay as much for what is basically a repair  
I also don't know if the other one will fail as soon as we get away 8O


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your contributions to this thread. Final update is that it is mended  
A different engineer at the dealers had a look at it and said he could repair/release the valves and has done so at less than half the quote for replacement parts  
He also said that he suspected that a corrosive cleaning substance had been used - well that is a possibility as I had used "Fairy power spray" and thought I had removed the residue but I suppose It is possible that some went inside where I could not get at it  
I won't be using that again on the hob - just the BBQ which is really what I carry it for.
Lessons learned 
- careful what you use for cleaning
- don't accept 1st diagnosis if it doesn't sound right to you
- accept responsibility when it looks as if it has been your fault  :roll:


----------

